# Rescue pup is settling in



## Abi90 (13 June 2018)

Tommy has been here 3 weeks and is settling in well. Boots has been looking after him and showing him the ropes and he has learnt some new commands. Went to school on Monday and the trainer really liked him. Definitely looking like there is some sight hound in there.

Im a bit shattered as hes my half 5 alarm clock, no matter how late he has his final wee! The recall is getting there, unless its at 6am and I need to go to work!


----------



## Clodagh (13 June 2018)

Gorgeous dogs. Glad he is settling in. 
How is Boots' leg?


----------



## Abi90 (13 June 2018)

Absolutely fine. Hes back to his normal bouncy self and hes been discharged from the vets. 

Now they are spooning


----------



## JennBags (13 June 2018)

Aww lovely, they make a great team.

Pah, 5.30, that's a lie in!  Juno is awake at 5, but I've now got in the habit of waking at 4.30 which is very annoying.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 June 2018)

he is lovely, i find it strange when someone else has a dog with the same name as mine.  mine is a tiny black terrier so completely different to yours.  i had loads of names ready for my new pup and when i first saw him i realised none of the names suited him and i decided on tommy.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 June 2018)

Little cutie! I&#8217;m tiring out the dogs by waking them up at 3.30am daily, going through a rubbish sleeping cycle, but lovely to have early morning cuddles!


----------



## Penny Less (14 June 2018)

Didn't take take him long to suss out the sofa then!

On a different tack, I have emailed three different dog rescues over the past 10 days about one of their dogs and not one has bothered to reply.


----------



## Abi90 (14 June 2018)

Penny Less said:



			Didn't take take him long to suss out the sofa then!

On a different tack, I have emailed three different dog rescues over the past 10 days about one of their dogs and not one has bothered to reply.
		
Click to expand...

I really struggled with that, only this one got back to me. Must have applied to loads of them!


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 June 2018)

Penny Less said:



			Didn't take take him long to suss out the sofa then!

On a different tack, I have emailed three different dog rescues over the past 10 days about one of their dogs and not one has bothered to reply.
		
Click to expand...

to be fair that is the dogs sofa, i have my own which they know they do not get on.  however tommy likes to sleep on my lap so technically he is on my sofa.
re rescues, that is why i ended up buying a puppy as i lost patience with the rescues and i wanted to get a new dog in the summer in case it needed housetraining and as my horse is out in the summer i would have had more time to settle a rescue in.   i wonder if they really want to rehome to someone who is older and retired , who could devote lots of time to socialising,training etc.  i was completely honest on my applications and said i was out for 2 hours every morning so maybe this was the stumbling block...


----------



## Abi90 (14 June 2018)

splashgirl45 said:



			to be fair that is the dogs sofa, i have my own which they know they do not get on.  however tommy likes to sleep on my lap so technically he is on my sofa.
re rescues, that is why i ended up buying a puppy as i lost patience with the rescues and i wanted to get a new dog in the summer in case it needed housetraining and as my horse is out in the summer i would have had more time to settle a rescue in.   i wonder if they really want to rehome to someone who is older and retired , who could devote lots of time to socialising,training etc.  i was completely honest on my applications and said i was out for 2 hours every morning so maybe this was the stumbling block...
		
Click to expand...

I think she meant my sofa. Mine are allowed on as Im alone in the week and like the company.

I was very close to buying a puppy again as was getting impatient. I work full time but it seemed that even though I take my dogs to work (and they sleep the entire time they are there) so they are rarely alone they didnt like that as I still worked full time. A lot of rescues seemed to want dogs to never be alone ever.


----------



## Moobli (16 June 2018)

Glad he is settling in.  It isn't apparent how dinky he is until you see him next to Boots.  Lovely.


----------



## Abi90 (16 June 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			Glad he is settling in.  It isn't apparent how dinky he is until you see him next to Boots.  Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Im interested to see how he turns out when he is fully grown, not knowing what he is crossed with makes it guess work


----------

